# Pneumatic Pop Up Head w/ EFX-TEK Prop-1 and 50 sec USB Mp3 player



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Here is my recently completed Pneumatic Pop up. Pretty darn simple, but its the first time I've been able to sync audio with my pneumatic prop. Here is the link:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks really cool! I want so much to get into Pneumatics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Simple can be effective, and that's what counts

Nice scream, too.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Great job. Now that you have the basics down, there will be no stopping you!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job, I have one of those 50 sec units coming. How did you hook it up?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead Things said:


> Great job, I have one of those 50 sec units coming. How did you hook it up?


Here's a good how to on the way I do it - http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22839&highlight=trigger

I made up 18 kits for our make and take on Saturday.


----------

